# when did it become old??



## lonekimono10 (Aug 30, 2005)

now i know people will teach kenpo the way they want to But i was talking to someone the other day and we were going though some of the movments
     in kenpo,and i said what about the *"step drag"* or *"drag step"* well he looked at me like i had two heads, and said  *"what do you mean"?*
     infact he did not even now what i was talking about.
     so when i showed him he said *"oh yea thats the shufful"* i said ok.
     now i know that when i did *tracys* kenpo that's what we called it, but not in *parker kenpo*, maybe i'm getting to old, even at my school i still teach using the *"step drag ,drag step"*  oh well , should i do what the song saids
     "*i"ll stop the world and melt with you"*

     ps is there a doctor in the house:idunno:


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh, all five of the different EPAK studios I've trained at use the "step drag" & "drag step" terminology. Maybe your friend's school is quite a bit informal?

  - Ceicei


----------



## lonekimono10 (Aug 30, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Oh, all five of the different EPAK studios I've trained at use the "step drag" & "drag step" terminology. Maybe your friend's school is quite a bit informal?
> 
> - Ceicei


  hey thanks, i though it was me, now i can stop taking the pills the doctor gave me,(only kidding)


----------



## Seabrook (Aug 30, 2005)

lonekimono10 said:
			
		

> now i can stop taking the pills the doctor gave me,(only kidding)


Yeah sure.


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## lonekimono10 (Aug 30, 2005)

good to hear from you jason,,oh wait a sec, it's jammie, no i mean jamie
 oh just forget about it (lol)


----------



## MJS (Aug 30, 2005)

I've always known it as step drag/drag step.

Mike


----------



## Sapper6 (Aug 30, 2005)

kenpo, as i understand it, was never about terminology, but about execution.

i _could_ say, " i whipped his ***", or i could merely state, "yeah, i study American Kenpo."

is there a "wrong" way to say it...?

 :asian:


----------



## lonekimono10 (Aug 30, 2005)

hold on a sec, i think you are missing the point, this was about ,,uhh, just forgetaboutit!!!


----------



## Ray (Aug 31, 2005)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> kenpo, as i understand it, was never about terminology, but about execution.:asian:


While execution is the point, being on the same page with terminology helps to communicate (and remember) ideas easier.  Think about medical terminology and surgery...


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 31, 2005)

We are still using the terms from Infinite Insights, but some of my students coming from other arts call it a generic sorta "shuffle".  I educate them as to the different types of shuffles, purposes, and different depths of action.

 Step-Drag (advancing and retreating)
 Drag-Step
 Push-Drag
 Pull-Drag

 Then the Step-Throughs, Crossovers, In-Place, Hopping, Leaping, Rolling or other Specialized Maneuvers.  It has not "changed".

 -Michael


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 31, 2005)

Its always been step drag and drag step as long as I have been Studying American Kenpo.  

But I guess it is easier to say shuffle than to know what your talking about sort of like C U l8r


----------



## Likaes the Bandit (Sep 10, 2005)

Why dont you use both names is easier that way


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 10, 2005)

The terminology simplified things, by having multiple names for the same thing people get confused.

Just imagine being told to step out to 45 degrees, you have 8 choices which becomes confusing, but if you are told to step to 1:30 everything is clear.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 10, 2005)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> The terminology simplified things, by having multiple names for the same thing people get confused.
> 
> Just imagine being told to step out to 45 degrees, you have 8 choices which becomes confusing, but if you are told to step to 1:30 everything is clear.


Step to my 1:30 or their 1:30? I'm confused! Just kidding. Good post, good example.


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Sep 29, 2005)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> The terminology simplified things, by having multiple names for the same thing people get confused.
> 
> Just imagine being told to step out to 45 degrees, you have 8 choices which becomes confusing, but if you are told to step to 1:30 everything is clear.


I think when the word shuffle is put on the movement it kinda diminishes the importace. The drag step and step drag show some very excellent power pricipals in totally separate ways. Just my two cents. They're canadain anyway


----------



## lonekimono10 (Oct 3, 2005)

Casey_Sutherland said:
			
		

> I think when the word shuffle is put on the movement it kinda diminishes the importace. The drag step and step drag show some very excellent power pricipals in totally separate ways. Just my two cents. They're canadain anyway


  i agree, this just goes to show that casey was at the bat


  i


----------



## Rob Broad (Oct 3, 2005)

lonekimono10 said:
			
		

> i agree, this just goes to show that casey was at the bat
> 
> 
> i


 
He better be or I will end up beating with a bat.  For those of you have seen my video clips, Casey was the attacker in most of them.


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Oct 4, 2005)

lonekimono10 said:
			
		

> i agree, this just goes to show that casey was at the bat
> 
> 
> i


True story. Mom was hit with a baseball days before I was born. My dad was the one at bat. I always liked the Casey Jones nickname though

"Drivin that train, High on cocaine, Casey Jones you better watch your speed"
-Grateful Dead


----------

